

Ask HN: Is there a market for WPF/Silverlight freelancers? - DenverDweller

Hi guys,<p>I'm a c++ developer by trade, but I spent the last year or so working on a WPF project for a local client. I really enjoyed working with C#/WPF and would like to freelance full time in this environment.<p>How does one go about finding clients for freelance work? I'm guessing it's a mixture of networking, online advertising, and job board postings. However, I'm not sure where to start.<p>Does anyone have any advice on how to get started?<p>Thank you.
======
mgkimsal
network in your local .net user groups first and foremost. silverlight,
whatever you think of it, is still a niche tech. Orgs looking for silverlight
dev work are likely going to be moderate to larger companies looking for
internal silverlight apps.

[http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=silverlight+freelance&l=](http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=silverlight+freelance&l=)

18 entries at indeed.com for 'silverlight freelance'.

------
maguay
If you have any interest in it at all, I'd recommend working on making very
modern apps for PCs. Make some useful, beautiful apps for Windows 7 and you'll
find a ton of fans ... PCs are really lacking new, exciting apps nowadays.
Find some new apps on OS X that have no PC counterpart (or no good
conterpart), make something similar for Windows with a great UI, and make sure
to let us know on HN!

------
gspyrou
You could try Windows Phone Apps.
<http://forums.create.msdn.com/forums/42.aspx>

------
alexwyser
Email me at alexwyser@gmail.com I may be able to help you out.

